

Contracting, as a Jr. Dev, at a small startup - fstopzero

I&#x27;m still in my first six months as a developer and have just started working for a tiny startup where I am the only employee, and receive excellent mentoring and am leveling up. It&#x27;s a short term,  open-ended arrangement.<p>We have been trying to come up with a fair contract, given that there are limited cash assets,and that this is more or less an internship.  My boss spends twenty minutes a day giving me code review and direction, which is valuable for me at this early stage in my career.<p>What is a fair rate? Do I charge less given the mentorship I receive? We work well together, and are both motivated to make this work.<p>We&#x27;ve worked out one benchmark per week, and are trying to figure out a contract. The company has limited cash resources.<p>Thanks for any guidance.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Are you full time? And is equity an option for you? Typically cash-strapped
startups compensate for low wages with generous equity incentives.

Also, what kind of dev are you doing?

